# Tybalt is Crafting: Trophy Case + Royal Crown in Able Sisters!



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 21, 2020)

Able sisters has the royal crown and Nooks has rose seeds!







Tips in bells, nmt tickets or furniture is sincerely appreciated <3
Please don't pick items / fruit / flowers.
Wrapped gifts are free 1 per person (No exceptions)


Comment here to get dodo


----------



## Shydragon (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh nice! Can I come over?


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## jelibear (Apr 21, 2020)

Could I stop by?


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I stop by for the diy?


----------



## Aptenos (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to please stop by for the diy


----------



## chriss (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to come also!


----------



## Baroque (Apr 21, 2020)

Ohh, I’d love to come get the trophy case! Please DM me if possible!


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 21, 2020)

Everyone up to this point has been added!


----------



## ermis (Apr 21, 2020)

hi, may i come visit also?


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come by


----------



## Aptenos (Apr 21, 2020)

Rooftops, forgive me. Do you mean added to a list to invite or got a dodo code?


----------



## brangein (Apr 21, 2020)

Love to come for Tybalt, thanks!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 21, 2020)

Everyone up to here should have been added! Ables closes in 20 minutes I think


----------



## hailee (Apr 21, 2020)

May I please drop by?


----------



## Aptenos (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you for letting me visit your lovely island.


----------



## Jumex (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## Sobia (Apr 21, 2020)

can i come if you're still open?


----------



## MESS (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I stop by for rose seeds?


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry guys  Tybalt is done and shops are closed now


----------



## MESS (Apr 21, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> Sorry guys  Tybalt is done and shops are closed now


Will you be opening tomorrow?


----------



## shirocha (Apr 21, 2020)

----


----------

